# So my knees are ruined, almost



## pricey (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys been a while, I'm looking for a new brand of shoes, I've been using one called lowa, or something like that, good safety shoes but my legs and kneea after a 14 hour day, doing constant bending crouching to get into and out of ovens and fridges , and I'm a tall guy, so this isn't getting easire, any recommendations?


----------



## the apostate (Jan 11, 2011)

pricey said:


> Hi guys been a while, I'm looking for a new brand of shoes, I've been using one called lowa, or something like that, good safety shoes but my legs and kneea after a 14 hour day, doing constant bending crouching to get into and out of ovens and fridges , and I'm a tall guy, so this isn't getting easire, any recommendations?


I'm a tall guy too (smidge over 6'3") and I routinely work 12-16 hour days.

These right here are the only reason I can.

https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/M-PT...N-II_color=1006983&cgid=work_industry_service


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey look, if your joints are stressed you need to give them a rest. And you need to do everything with the best form possible. not just mindlessly bending and straining.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Yoga. Or as I like to call it, Stretching. Lack of muscle support is one reason your ankles and joints can feel stressed. Lack of full movement causes the muscles to shorten and tighten up. Good shoes are vital of course but stretching is a good idea before, during and after a shift. 
I call it stretching because I don't enjoy all the Eastern spiritual mumbo jumbo associated with "Yoga". That makes the topic over complicated and intimidating. Just stretch once in a while during the day. And yoga mats are cheap and you'll be glad you bought one.


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

Try PT. I was sure I was losing my knees, turns out it was a muscle imbalance. 16 sessions of PT and I've got new legs, at 67.


----------



## Mark. (Jun 10, 2019)

I think the most honest recommendation would be to visit an orthopedist. Proper orthopaedic footwear (with a doctor's prescription) will help with your posture and will take some load off the knees, but there might be other issues in the joints and they should be tackled as early as possible.


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

I work on concrete myself to many hours since I was young I favor one knee then the other so both of mine are showing problems. I’m a mechanic. Docs tell me that surgical repairs are not only semi risky but my knees are not far along enough for them to achieve anything. One exercise I do in a pool is basically a high stick knee jerk in deep enough water while supported with a float I work them to the point just before any pain. Next is a round beach ball type toy against your back against a wall move up and down bending at the knees stop before the pain starts. This will help move fluids around int he joints ( that’s the dumbed down medical version of what happens) But it does help four or five times as often as you can every day and I can tell when I’ve done them or not. Proper fitting shoes most people wear to tight of shoes. Danskos Wynn are my favorite. They hold up well enough the soles grip well.


----------

